# Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!



## debalz (11. Mai 2012)

*Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Hallo!

meine Termine trage ich alle ins Handy ein, da ich das Tablet doch nicht ständig dabei habe. Möchte aber gerne diese Termine dann abends auf dem Tablet noch mal studieren können. Neben der reinen Kalenderfunktion wären noch Funktionen wie sie Evernote anbietet toll - oder hat Evernote einen synchronisierbaren Kalender und ich war zu blöd den zu finden? Wenn ja dann tuts mir leid, aber nachdem ich Evernote installiert und mich kurz damit beschäftigt habe ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen. Bin auf dem Gebiet auch noch Noob - mein Galaxy Tab 8.9 ist erst 2 Wochen alt..... und auf dem Handy (SE Arc S) habe ich außer Termine in den Kalender schreiben und die dann einmal ausversehen löschen (deshalb brauche ich die Sync-Funktion) nicht viel Apps in der Hinsicht benutzt.

Also, habt ihr Vorschläge für Apps in dieser Art - quasi Terminkalender mit erweitertem Funktionsumfang a la Evernote (Notizen, Bilder, Audio...)??

Merci!


----------



## Ahab (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Nein, ich bin zwar kein Evernote-User aber bin mir ziemlich sicher dass hier kein Kalender integriert war.  

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, dir einen Live-Account zuzulegen. Darüber hast du Zugriff auf einen Kalender und auf One Note, was du selbstverständlich über mehrere Geräte synchronisieren kannst. Dafür gibts dann auch entsprechende Apps.

Ich hab auch nochmal bei Google selbst geguckt. Hier gibt es ziemlich detailierte Aufgaben- und Notizfunktionen innerhalb des Kalenders. Hast du dir die mal angesehen?


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Jo! ich benutze ja auf meinem Phone den Standart-Kalender - kann ich den irgendwie mit dem Tablet abgleichen? habs nicht hinbekommen und ich hab echt keine Lust alles was in meinem Handy im Kalender steht noch mal manuell auf einen anderen zu übertragen! das muss doch heutzutage gehn; Bluetooth, Wlan ....?


----------



## Ahab (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Du kannst dich bei deinem Tablet doch mit deinem (?) Google Account anmelden, damit kannst du deinen Kalender zb. ganz einfach zwischen allen Geräten synchronisieren.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

eigentlich schon aber ich kann meinem Handy hundert mal sagen synchro den Kalender1 die Termine erscheinen nicht auf dem Tablet. muss das der gleiche Kalender sein?


----------



## Ahab (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Es muss immer der Google Kalender sein. Vielleicht musst du den extra importieren...? 

Edit: habs mal auf meinem Tablet probiert, zwischen PC und Kalender-App. Klappt reibungslos.


----------



## debalz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*



> Es muss immer der Google Kalender sein


wenn ich das im App Store eingebe bekomme ich alles mögliche angezeigt aber keine "google-kalender"
wo ist mein Denkfehler?


----------



## Iceananas (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Beim Kalender musst du darauf achten, in welchem Account du die Termine einträgst (Google, Exchange, Facebook oder was du auch immer synchronisierst). Wenn ich mit dem Handy ein Termin eintrage werde ich auch auf dem Tablet erinnert.


----------



## debalz (13. Mai 2012)

Ok, ich glaube das Problem ist, dass ich alle bisherigen Termine im Handy unter "Telefonkalender" eingetragen habe und nicht im google Konto. Finde aber leider keine Möglichkeit diese dorthin zu übertragen.


----------



## Ahab (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Ja da haben wir den Salat.  Die wirst du tatsächlich alle schön von Hand umschaufeln müssen.


----------



## debalz (13. Mai 2012)

Jo, selbst dran schuld, Technik haben wollen aber nicht richtig informieren wie sie funzt!


----------



## Ahab (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Passiert.  Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Gandino (15. September 2014)

*AW: Suche App ähnlich Evernote mit Terminkalender - Tipps bitte!*

Oh nein, so ein Pech... Gibt es da keine andere Lösung für ?


----------

